# Der Thread der kalten Spinnfischerhände



## Hackersepp (11. Oktober 2016)

Aus gegebenem Anlass such ich nach Leidensgenossen und ihren Lösungen für die kommenden kalten Tage. Bei vorliegender Prädisposition friert man als Gummifischangler mit gestrecktem Zeigefinger am Blank bereits bei aktuellen Temperaturen (5-9 grad).
Wer hat die eierlegende wollmilchsau unter den Handschuhen gefunden?
<folgende Eigenschaften wären mir wichtig:

- warm auch bei Temperaturen unter 0 Grad
- sensibel für feine Zupfer in der Rute und guter Grip für schnelle Anschläge
- möglichst wasserdicht um bei nieselregen / Fischkontakt  nicht den wärmenden Effekt zu verlieren.

Da ich bereits super Tricks für das Schärfen von Haken bekommen habe, probier ichs nun mit Handschuhen 

Danke für eure Tipps!|wavey:


----------



## SAM77 (11. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Der Thread der kalten Spinnfischerhände*

Habe das gleiche Problem.
Ein Kumpel hat solche Handschuhe wo Daumen Zeige und Mittelfingerkuppen frei sind und der schwört drauf.
Solche werde ich mir dieses Jahr auch noch zulegen.
Seine sind aus Neopren...keine Ahnung ob da andere Materialien besser sind


----------



## Hackersepp (11. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Der Thread der kalten Spinnfischerhände*

Bei dem Modell frier ich mir trotzdem die finger ab.


----------



## Ossipeter (11. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Der Thread der kalten Spinnfischerhände*

Schau dir die mal an:
https://www.kastgear.com/gloves/steelhead-glove.html


----------



## Hackersepp (12. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Der Thread der kalten Spinnfischerhände*

danke ossipeter, genau sowas solls sein. die würd ich gern mal anfassen.


----------



## PirschHirsch (12. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Der Thread der kalten Spinnfischerhände*

Ich danke ebenfalls, die machen nen interessanten Eindruck.


----------



## Minimax (12. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Der Thread der kalten Spinnfischerhände*

Hallo, danke für den Thread und die verlinkten Handschuhe.
 Ich leide auch unter kalten Angelhänden, sogar in besonderem Masse.
 Ich bin sehr an Tipps und Mitteln interessiert- Meine kalten Hände sind mindestens 6 Monate im Jahr der limitierende Faktor. Hab bei wirklich hartem Frost sicher eingepackt den Döbeln und Plötzen nachgestellt,
 warm und Mollig- die Hände zwangen mich nach 3 Hrs vom Wasser weg..
  Als spirreldünner, halbmobiler Ansitzangler, der sich weniger als Spinnangler bewegt und zudem noch mit feuchtem Grundfutter und ständigen Kleinfischabhakationen gesegnet bin, trage ich Handschuhe eigentlich von Ende September bis Mai. Dicke Handschuhe scheiden aus, sind auch eh nutzlos wenn die Finger ersma kalt und klamm sind. Auch ich suche noch, hier einige Ansätze, die helfen könnten:
 -Generell find ich die Kuppenlosen Handschuhe von Jenzi gut, molliger Fleece, langes Bündchen, gummierte Handinnefläche.
 -In Ruhephasen oder ganz gezielt zum AUfwärmen mit Angelpause hat sich ein Muff bewährt, 
 -Da lege ich auch meine Peacock Benzin Taschenöfen rein. wunderbare Geräte, bis zu 8 Hrs Wärme- bitte benutzt nicht die Öfen mit den silberfarbenen Kohlesticks, die sind nicht zuverlässig, stinken und man kriegt sie im Notfall nicht angezündet.
 -wichtig sind auch lange unterwäschen mit langen(!) Bündchen, am besten mit Daumenschlaufe.
 -Ebenso wichtig find ich den BW Pulli mit den megalangen Bündchen (in dämlicher Militärlogig natürlich mit weitem Halsasuschnitt, so dass ein Rolli drunter muss)
 -Generell ist es wichtig die Handgelenke warmzuhalten, sie sind der Engpass, durch den das kalte Blut aus den Fingern zurückmuss, und das warme vom Körper hinein. Hier haben sich bei mir bewährt:
 - Aktivkohlepads die man in die Bündchen stopft. Sie wärmen an der kritische Stelle das Blut auf. Kann heiss auf blosser Haut werden, also Vorsicht.

 Meine Generelle Erfahrung ist, dass sind die Finger einmal über den "Point of no Return" kalt, kriegt man sie kaum mehr warm. deswegen lieber Frühzeitig ne Aufwärmpause einlegen. Und daher auch mein Vorbehalt gegen Wunderhandschuhe: Wie überstehen sie den Kontakt mit nassen Ködern, Fischen etc.? Sind sie lang genug, oder reichen sie nur bis an die Handknöchel? 
 HG 
 Minimax


----------



## Michael.S (12. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Der Thread der kalten Spinnfischerhände*

Die wären mir zu dick , ich habe ein Paar dünne Seidenhandschuhe , wenn ich den nassen Köder wechsel ziehe ich einen kurz aus , haben sich bei mir jedenfalls bewährt , nicht nur beim Angeln ich habe immer kalte Hände , diese von Lafuma halten jetzt schon einige Jahre  https://www.amazon.de/Lafuma-Erwachsene-Seidehandschuh-Black-LFV7991/dp/B003VTY8BY/ref=sr_1_9?ie=UTF8&qid=1476232429&sr=8-9&keywords=seidenhandschuhe


----------



## Hackersepp (12. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Der Thread der kalten Spinnfischerhände*

@Minimax : das sind zu bedenkende , wichtige Punkte . 
@Michael S: ähnliches hab ich auch schon versucht, aber keine Chance...

@ossipeter: besitzt du selber dIe Karst gloves?wie dick und globig sind die wirklich?

Kennt jemand ähnliche in Europa vertriebene Handschuhe?
Sowies aussieht müssten sich die Fliegenfischer - Huchenfischer da auskennen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Der Thread der kalten Spinnfischerhände*

das interessiert sicher nicht nur Spinnangler - schubs es daher ins "Günstig kaufen"


----------



## Hänger06 (12. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Der Thread der kalten Spinnfischerhände*

ich werfe mal diesen handschuh in den ring

http://www.ausdauerleistung.de/prod...dschuhe.html?gclid=CIGRlfvW1M8CFfMW0wod7cYAbA


----------



## captn-ahab (12. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Der Thread der kalten Spinnfischerhände*

Viel wichtiger als "den perfkten Handschuh" finde ich, dass die Finger zwischendurch mal wieder warm werden. Dann reicht nämlich auch wieder der gute alte BW Lederhandschuh völlig aus.

Einfach den obersten Google Treffer genommen, keine Bewertung des Shops!

http://www.heatpack.de/Herbertz-Handwaermer-fuer-Kohle
http://www.heatpack.de/Herbertz-Handwaermer-fuer-Feuerzeugbenzin
Klappt beides.


----------



## banzinator (12. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Der Thread der kalten Spinnfischerhände*

Ich habe auch Neoprenhandschuhe.
Sind aber nur selten in Benutzung, erstens wirft es sich schei..., zweitens wenn Hände kalt dann kalt, drittens wenn ich einen Fisch halte/kescher ist das Ding auch nass und jedes mal ausziehen ist unpraktikabel.


----------



## hirschkaefer (12. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Der Thread der kalten Spinnfischerhände*

Das Einzige was hilft sind 4-5 Paar Handschuhe mitnehmen, diese trocken lagern und immer mal wechseln. 
Du kannst alle Handschuhe vergessen. Entweder sind sie von innen feucht, weil du schwitzt, oder es dringt von außen Feuchtigkeit ein - dann sind sie nicht dicht, oder sie sind zu dünn und damit auf dauer nicht wärmend genug oder zu dick und damit geht das Feingefühl abhanden.

Meiner Meinung nach gibt es DEN optimalen Handschuh nicht.


----------



## Schugga (12. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Der Thread der kalten Spinnfischerhände*

Ich nutze ganz normale "Laufhandschuhe" von Tchibo (also, Handschuhe zum Joggen).

 Dünn genug, um dadurch noch was zu spüren, aber dazu trotzdem winddicht und wärmend.


----------



## schlotterschätt (12. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Der Thread der kalten Spinnfischerhände*

Ich benutze Schießhandschuhe bei denen man die Fingerkuppen nach oben abklappen kann.
Gaaanz wichtig, wie hier schon mehrmals beschrieben, in die Taschen der Jacke links und rechts einen Benzintaschenofen.
Die Dinger sind genial und wenn man die aus dem Stoffsäckchen nimmt, verbrennt man sich auch mal ganz schnell die Pfoten. 
'N paar Minuten Pause und die kältesten Patscher werden wieder warm.
Hardcore und überwindungsbedürftig ist, die kalten Knochen vorher mit Schnee oder kaltem Wasser abzureiben, dann wieder trocken reiben und in die vorgewärmten Jackentaschen zu stecken.
Zur Versorgung eines Fisches ziehe ich die Handschuhe aber aus und reibe danach die Hände mit einem Lappen richtig trocken

Minimax ist ein Extremfall. Eigentlich macht er alles richtig was man nur richtig machen kann. Den, von vielen belächelten, Muff (gepaart mit einem Benzintaschenofen) hab ick immer beim Eisangeln um.
Vielleicht hilft's ja wenn er sich noch zusätzlich ein paar Thermopads in seine Handschuhe packt.
http://www.thermopad.de/waermepads/handwaermer?cat=8

*DEN* Handschuh der universell eingesetzt werden kann und alle gewünschten Kriterien erfüllt habe ick leider noch nicht gefunden.#c


----------



## Ossipeter (12. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Der Thread der kalten Spinnfischerhände*



Hackersepp schrieb:


> @Minimax : das sind zu bedenkende , wichtige Punkte .
> @Michael S: ähnliches hab ich auch schon versucht, aber keine Chance...
> 
> @ossipeter: besitzt du selber dIe Karst gloves?wie dick und globig sind die wirklich?
> ...



Ja ich , sowie meine Familienmitglieder besitzen diesen Handschuh. Wasserdicht, winddicht und warm, dazu vom Material nicht dick. Habe über Showa, Savage Gear usw. bisher keinen besseren gefunden.


----------



## destoval (12. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Der Thread der kalten Spinnfischerhände*

Ich habe auch keinen Handschuh gefunden der mich zufrieden stellt.
Daher kaufe ich diese billigen Baumwoll/Poliester Hndschuhe im 5erPack und schneide die kappen an daumen und zeigefinger ab.

Bei Fischkontakt zieht man den Handschuh sowieso aus, danach hat man doch alles versaut, egal welches Material.
Ausgezogen sind die dinger innerhalb einer sekunde.

Wenn diese nass werden, einfach das nächste paar anziehen


----------



## exil-dithschi (12. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Der Thread der kalten Spinnfischerhände*



destoval schrieb:


> Ich habe auch keinen Handschuh gefunden der mich zufrieden stellt.
> Daher kaufe ich diese billigen Baumwoll/Poliester Hndschuhe im 5erPack und schneide die kappen an daumen und zeigefinger ab.


geht mir auch so, kauf meist die von aldi.
sehr wichtig auch zwei taschenöfchen.


----------



## Pinocio (12. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Der Thread der kalten Spinnfischerhände*

Ich nutze normale Stulpen aus Wolle (selbstgestrickt, meine Frau nicht ich). Das wichtigste sind warme Handgelenke. Meine Finger tauche ich ab und zu ins Wasser und mache sie danach trocken, dann ein wenig Fingerbewegung und sie wärmen von innen. 
Ist nicht der herkömmliche Weg und kostet Überwindung, aber es nutzt auf lange Sicht, da es die Durchblutung anregt.
Wenn es richtig hart ist, nehme ich die Hände und wärme sie unter den Achseln, das hält meist ein Weilchen.
Die Methode kommt sicher da her, dass ich Handschuhe noch nie mochte. 
Sitze ich nur um und bewege mich nicht großartig, ziehe ich dann Fäustlinge vor und ziehe sie zum drillen aus, wobei es da abklappbare gibt (http://shop.hubertus-gmbh.de/art/28-030 in diesem Shop gibt es auch ein sehr schönes Muff).


----------



## ayron (12. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Der Thread der kalten Spinnfischerhände*

Ich habe auch ständig Kalte Finger.....

Meine Idee für die Saison war:

Fäustling so schlitzen, dass ich Rute und Rollenfuß durch die Schlitze schieben kann und der Handschuh dann fest auf der Rute sitzt. So ist die Hand direkt am Blank.
Bis jetzt nur eine rohe Idee - keine Ahnung ob es in der Praxis tauglich und umsetzbar ist;+


----------



## PAFischer (12. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Der Thread der kalten Spinnfischerhände*

Ich nutze seit 2 Jahren Fahrradhandschuhe von Shimano.

Wind- und Wasserdicht, super Grip und bei entfernter Spitze an Daumen und Zeigefinger viel Gefühl.

Gekostet haben die um die 40 Euro


----------



## capri2 (12. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Der Thread der kalten Spinnfischerhände*

http://www.ebay.de/itm/like/131473065150?lpid=106&chn=ps&ul_noapp=true

Sowas hier gibts auch in zig Variationen..


----------



## Hackersepp (12. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Der Thread der kalten Spinnfischerhände*

capri 2 : benutzt du die selber?

einigermaßen dünne handschuhe und zudem beheizbar ist wohl schwierig zu kriegen. es geht vorallem ums gummifischangeln....


----------



## Minimax (12. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Der Thread der kalten Spinnfischerhände*

Ich weise nochmal auf die Aktivkohle Thermopads hin, die ich seit dieser Saison verwende, und die Schlotterschätt nochmals mit link empfohlen hat. Die sind klein und weich genug, dass man sie in den Handschuhrücken oder auch unten am Handgelenk in den Bund schieben kann: Das ergibt eine Superhandschuhheizung, so dass man im Ggs. zu Taschenöfen (auch wichtig) die Hände noch frei hat. Allerdings sollte man drauf achten, keinen direkten Hautkontakt zu haben, die werden punktuell sehr warm/reizend. - vielleicht sich dünne Stoffsäckchen nähen, aus Seide oder so? Vorteil ggü. Elektrisch beheizbaren Handschuhen ist auf jeden Fall der Preis, 1paar ca. 1,70, halten sicher 4 Stunden (getestet), und sind flexibel einsetzbar. gibt's auch in dünner für die Schuhe. Ich hab mir schon überlegt, einen auf der Rückplatte meiner Rolle zu befestigen, dann hätt ich die erste beheizte Achsrolle..
 Einigkeit besteht wohl auch darin, dass diese Gelaufkochknickkissen absolut ungeeignet sind?
 Die FInger sind halt ein "Wärmeloch"- Der Versuch die Durchgängig warmzuhalten muss scheitern, die Ganzen Heizlösungen müssen am Handgelenk ansetzen, daher sind die oben genannten Stulpen auch ein sehr guter Vorschlag. Als Notlösung gehen da auch schwere, wollene Stiefelsocken, die man oben abschneidet und ein weiteres Loch für den Daumen macht.


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Der Thread der kalten Spinnfischerhände*

Ich finds schon geil, was ihr hier alles auflistet....
Danke dafür


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (12. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Der Thread der kalten Spinnfischerhände*

Am Besten gar keine Handschuhe...wenn man etwas länger angelt merkt man die Kälte gar nicht mehr^^


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Der Thread der kalten Spinnfischerhände*



D1985 schrieb:


> Am Besten gar keine Handschuhe...wenn man etwas länger angelt merkt man die Kälte gar nicht mehr^^


jajaja, wie bei der Abstimmung, jetzt kommen wieder die "Harten":
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=320378

:q:q:q


----------



## Michael.S (12. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Der Thread der kalten Spinnfischerhände*



D1985 schrieb:


> Am Besten gar keine Handschuhe...wenn man etwas länger angelt merkt man die Kälte gar nicht mehr^^



Ich merke die Kälte auf alle Fälle , meine Linke Hand ist eh zur Hälfte Taub da einige Adern im linken Arm abgeklemmt sind , ich brauche jetzt schon meine Seidenhandschuhe wenn ich Morgens mit dem Fahrrad unterwegs bin , grade eben mal ausprobiert man kann problemos über die Seidenhandschuhe Einweghandschuhe aus PVC ziehen und man hat immer noch genug Gefühl , damit wäre auch das Feuchtigkeitsproblem gelöst


----------



## Hackersepp (12. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Der Thread der kalten Spinnfischerhände*

Die amazon bewertungen zu den beheizbaren Handschuhen von pearl sind ziemlich vernichtend. 


D1985: schön wärs  Die Abhärtungsmethode versuch ich meistens und ich bin sicherlich kein zimperlicher Mensch. 
Wers nicht glaubt darf gern mal Bilder unter "Raynaud Syndrom" auf google anschaun. is vielleicht ganz interessant.:q


----------



## fischbär (12. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Der Thread der kalten Spinnfischerhände*

Hier einen auf Hardcore zu machen würde ich lassen. Erfrierungen sind nicht lustig und oft final.
Ich benutze so billige Neoprenhandschuhe, wo man notfalls die Finger oben raus stecken kann.
Dünner Taucherneoprenhandschuhe gehen leider gar nicht, da die innen nass und siffig werden, da der Schweiß nicht weg kann. Die für Angler sind so steif und unförmig, dass es doch noch etwas Luftaustausch gibt.
Eine weitere Möglichkeit sind auch normale dünne Handschuhe und Einmal- bzw. Gummihandschuhe drüber.
Oder gleich normale Handschuhe, wenn man eh nix fängt


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (12. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Der Thread der kalten Spinnfischerhände*

War auch nicht ganz ernst gemeint  Aber ich habe das schon miterlebt wie es ist stundenlang eiskalte Hände zu haben....da hab ich im NOV am Kanal geangelt und meinen ersten Zander gefangen. Bei mir wars so, das die irgendwann taub waren und ich eigentlich so gut wie nichts mehr gemerkt hab. Knoten binden konnte ich gar nicht mehr....Fisch versorgen ging gerade noch so.


----------



## PirschHirsch (12. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Der Thread der kalten Spinnfischerhände*

Und wenn die Extremitäten den Ultra-Anti-Polar-Schock vor stalingradischem Ganzabfaul und/oder Aneisbärverfütter brauchen sollten, einfach Finalgon "stark" draufschmieren:

https://www.finalgon.de/

Aber Vorsicht: Das ist ein echtes Höllenzeug, verfärbt die Haut dunkelrot und burnt von innen wie Ochs.

Bloß nicht ins Gesicht und schon gar nicht in die Augen oder "verunfallt"-strullenderweise in den Schritt bekommen (daher am besten nur mit Einweghandschuhen draufreiben).

Aber HEIZT.

Die starke Version ist definitiv die krasseste Wärmesalbe, die ich kenne - und da hab ich aus Rückenwehgründen im Lauf der Jahre schon X Sorten durch.

Für die Hände und Arme allerdings nur was kurz vor kältebedingter Notamputation, wenn auf Teufel komm raus Wärme reingeblastet werden muss - was aber damit sehr gut kommt fürs Winterspinnen:

Hinten am LWS-Bereich einschmieren, diesen gut mit langem Unterhemd "einpacken" und dann noch außen am Ranzen son dünnen Neopren-Nierengurt für Motorradfahrer anbringen.

Das stützt und wärmt gleichzeitig wunderbar. So kann ich als Vollkreuzkrüppel auch stundenlanges Schwer-Winterspinnen mit Böschungskraxeln recht angenehm durchhalten.


----------



## Ruti Island (12. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Der Thread der kalten Spinnfischerhände*

Ich nutze diese hier von Under Armour:
http://www.tacklewarehouse.com/Under_Armour_Scent_Control_Armourfleece_Glove/descpage-UASCA.html
Sind warm, bequem und leicht. Zwar nicht wasserdicht aber trocknen schnell.


----------



## capri2 (12. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Der Thread der kalten Spinnfischerhände*

Ne ich nutze diese nicht.. Es gibt auch recht gute und dünne, aber natürlich nicht zu dem Preis.. Sollte nur sinnbildlich sein..


----------



## Lazer45 (12. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Der Thread der kalten Spinnfischerhände*

...hat schon jemand diese im Einsatz ?


http://shop.zanderkant.de/produkt/zanderkant-handschuhe/#


----------



## phirania (12. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Der Thread der kalten Spinnfischerhände*

Die hier tuns auch jedenfalls beim Ansitz:

http://www.googleadservices.com/pag...ahUKEwjYmKD1gdbPAhXKDsAKHW4-AtcQ0QwIIQ&adurl=

Nun tuts.


----------



## Minimax (12. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Der Thread der kalten Spinnfischerhände*

Der link funktioniert nicht bzw. wird geblockt...


----------



## Bimmelrudi (12. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Der Thread der kalten Spinnfischerhände*



Hackersepp schrieb:


> Wers nicht glaubt darf gern mal Bilder unter "Raynaud Syndrom" auf google anschaun. is vielleicht ganz interessant.:q



Da spricht mir jemand aus der Seele.
Ich leide seit Jahren darunter und das ist alles andere als lustig.
Selbst im Sommer bei Wohlfühltemperaturen tritt es aus dem nichts auf und ich hab an beiden Händen mit Ausnahme der Daumen kalkweiße Leichenfinger...und das mitunter über einen Zeitraum von mehr wie 1 Stunde.

Hab daher schon viel probiert, dicke Handschuhe, beheizbare, Wärmepads, Taschenofen etc. etc.
Kannste alles vergessen, wenn die Finger erstmal anfangen weiß zu werden dauert es.
Einzig was hilft ist von vornherein für Wärme und Bewegung zu sorgen damit der Körper erst gar nicht auf die "falsche" Idee kommt, blut zu entziehen.
Klappt leider nur nicht immer in allen Situationen.:c
Die kommende Quappensaison wird da auch wieder ihren Teil zu beitragen.
Für diese Saison hab ich mir nun ne kleine Campingheizung angeschafft, und hoffe das es damit etwas erträglicher wird, oder ich schneller die Finger wieder warm kriege.

Absolut kein Gefühl in den Fingern zu haben ist beim Angeln alles andre als spaßig, wenn auch das Schmerzempfinden nahezu weg ist.


----------



## Michael.S (12. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Der Thread der kalten Spinnfischerhände*

Ich bin grade auf diesen Taschenofen gestoßen , ich habe zwei mit Kohlestäben und wußte gar nicht das es die auch mit Akku giebt , hat jemand sowas mit Akku ? , dieser ist zwar nicht der billigste aber im Moment ist das mein Favorit , giebt es als V1 und V2 wobei V2 wohl das neuere Modell ist , lohnt sich sowas mit Akku ?  https://www.amazon.de/purital%C2%AE-Design-Powerbank-Heizung-poweredition/dp/B0179Y90VE/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1476283868&sr=8-1&keywords=purital


----------



## Aurikus (12. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Der Thread der kalten Spinnfischerhände*



Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Da spricht mir jemand aus der Seele.
> Ich leide seit Jahren darunter und das ist alles andere als lustig.
> Selbst im Sommer bei Wohlfühltemperaturen tritt es aus dem nichts auf und ich hab an beiden Händen mit Ausnahme der Daumen kalkweiße Leichenfinger...und das mitunter über einen Zeitraum von mehr wie 1 Stunde.
> 
> ...



Ganz genauso sieht es bei mir leider auch aus.
Ich habe den Driss auch schon seit ein paar Jahren. So was von Ätzend der Driss.
:r

Ich befürchte auch, dass mir irgendwann die Rute flöten geht!
Ich habe übrigens nichts gefunden, was hilft. Taschenöfen bringen nix....


----------



## Forester FXT (12. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Der Thread der kalten Spinnfischerhände*

Kenne das auch.. 10 Min am Spinnfischen und die Hände werden kalt und weiß..

Könnte dann Kotzen gehen, aber Versuche dann durch zu halten bis es an den Füßen weiter geht.... 

Ist meist nur 1 Stunde oder so, dann Breche ich ab.. 

Will dieses Jahr mal eine Schuhheizung probieren. Aber für die Hände habe ich auch noch keine Idee...


----------



## mephisto (12. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Der Thread der kalten Spinnfischerhände*

Handschuhe sind nur die extremste Lösung,die auch immer nur irgendein Kompromiss ist!
2 bis 3 h gewinne ich immer dazu um Handschufrei fischen zu können indem ich mir mehrmals die Hände vor dem Fischen eincreme(ist auch keine Wundercreme).Ruhig 4 Stunden vorher damit anfangen und das stündlich wiederholen.
Finger weg von promillehaltigen Getränken...Alkohol fördert die Auskühlung.
Hände ins kalte Wasser vor einer Angelpause fördert extrem die Durchblutung dieser und ruckzuck sind sie in einer fleecegefütterten Tasche wieder trocken und mollig warm!


----------



## Minimax (12. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Der Thread der kalten Spinnfischerhände*

Elektrische hab ich noch nicht probiert. Ich empfehle Deine Kohleöfen durch *gute* (= Fa. Peacock) zu ersetzen. die kosten 30 Tacken das Stück und halten mit einer Füllung wirklich sehr lange, bestimmt 12 Stunden. Gehen auch nicht aus wie die Kohlenöfen, die ja ausserdem nur ne sehr kurze Brenndauer haben. Und mit erfrorenen Klammfingern son Kohlestäbchen anzünden bei WInd und Regen ist natürlich auch nicht so super.
 Für elektrische Wärmer kann man z.T. ziemlich viel ausgeben, die Kritiken sind gemischt. Bei den von dir gezeigten find ich die maximaltemperatur nicht sehr beeindruckend, und da sie 4stufig regelbar sind, bezieht sich die knappe Heizdauer von 4h wohl auf die niedrigste Stufe. Wielange die wohl halten auf Stufe 4?

 Oder! Du besorgst dir zwei Samsung Galaxy 7, die werden richtig warm!:q


----------



## zulu1024 (12. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Der Thread der kalten Spinnfischerhände*

Ich finde auch, dass alle Handschuhe Murks sind. Habe genug durch probiert, von Synthetischen, Gummi, Neopren und Kombinationen aus allen. Ich bin jetzt bei Eiger Fleece Handschuhen mit freien Fingerkuppen geblieben. Wärmen am meisten und haben den besten Komfort. Davon mehrere dabei und durchwechseln wenn sie Nass werden. Taschenwärmer sind auch praktisch. Manche Watjacken haben auch einschübe/Taschen um die Hände zu wärmen, wie Frogg Toggs z.B. .

Edit: Manche Ruten sind auch nicht optimal für kalte Temperaturen, wenn ich da an meine Berkley Skeletor Pro Spin denke. Musste Trotz Handschuhe mal einen Angeltag vorzeitig abbrechen, weil ich den Stock vor Kälte nicht mehr halten konnte.


----------



## Tino34 (12. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Der Thread der kalten Spinnfischerhände*

Sealskinz Handschuhe!!! Halten was sie versprechen. 
Kann ich "wärmstens" empfehlen!


----------



## phirania (12. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Der Thread der kalten Spinnfischerhände*

Der tuts aber..
http://www.googleadservices.com/pag...ahUKEwjYmKD1gdbPAhXKDsAKHW4-AtcQ0QwIIQ&adurl=


----------



## zandertex (12. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Der Thread der kalten Spinnfischerhände*

bißchen sport hift auch.die pumpe pumt dann mehr.......auch bis in die fingerspitzen.
ach ja.......rauchen und alk macht alles nur noch kälter.
nichts für ungut,liebe kollegen.


----------



## capri2 (13. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Der Thread der kalten Spinnfischerhände*

Man könnte technisch sehr einfach einen Art Überzug (relativ dünn) herstellen welcher mit Heizdrähten durchzogen ist und mit einem kleinen LiPo Akku betrieben wird.
Somit hätte man eine Griffheizung.. 
Vielleicht lässt ja mal einer sowas herstellen..


----------



## Hechtbär (13. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Der Thread der kalten Spinnfischerhände*

Ich weiß, dass das Gelächter gleich groß sein wird...

Aber ich habe Handschuhe, wo der Zeigefinger frei bleibt und da drunter trage ich dann an der rechten Hand einen
schwarzen Aidshandschuh. Maximales Gefühl am Blank und trotzdem warm, weil man unter den Dingern so schön schwitzt. Und mit Nässe haben die auch kein Problem.
weder von innen noch von außen. #t


----------



## banzinator (13. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Der Thread der kalten Spinnfischerhände*

Wollte mich hier mal antackern. Wie siehts denn am anderen Ende, den Füßen aus. Habt ihr da auch ne Empfehlung, spezielle Socken oder sowas ?


----------



## Fr33 (13. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Der Thread der kalten Spinnfischerhände*

Also was Handschuhe angeht - tjo da hab ich auch schon so alles durch was es gibt.

Neopren, Fleece, Baumwolle, Fingerlose Handschuhe.

Neopren sind eig toll - aber man schwitzt zu leicht darin und irgendwann wird es dann richtig kalt und es wird auch nicht mehr warm. Zudem ist das Material meist zu dick/steif.

Besser sind dünne Fleece oder gar Baumwoillhandschuhe - Nachteil die halten je nach Temperatur einfach irgendwann nicht mehr warm genug.

Dünne Lederhandschuhe sollen besser sein - habe ich aber noch nicht getestet. 

Für die Füße halt dicke Socken und was hilft sind Thermoeinlagen für die Schuhe!


----------



## Hechtbär (13. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Der Thread der kalten Spinnfischerhände*

Wer beim Spinnfischen kalte Füße bekommt, macht eindeutig nicht genug Strecke! |muahah:


----------



## Purist (14. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Der Thread der kalten Spinnfischerhände*



banzinator schrieb:


> Wie siehts denn am anderen Ende, den Füßen aus. Habt ihr da auch ne Empfehlung, spezielle Socken oder sowas ?



Thermosocken, normale Socken drüber und schon wird's sogar im ungefütterten Stiefel schön warm. 

Bei den Handschuhen taugen durchaus Lederteile, aber wehe die werden nass.. :c


----------



## zokker (14. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Der Thread der kalten Spinnfischerhände*

In Gummi-, Kältestiefeln muss der Fuß sich bewegen können. Sie müssen gross genug sein. Wenn man sich mit 3 paar Socken in die Stiefel quetscht sind kalte Füße vorprogrammiert.


----------



## vonda1909 (14. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Der Thread der kalten Spinnfischerhände*

Die Finger  2Min. mit Schnee  einreiben danach werden sie warm.Und für dir die Füße  und Beine TromboseStrümpfe gibt nichts  besseres aber  die langen bis über den Oberschenkel


----------



## Jamdoumo (14. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Der Thread der kalten Spinnfischerhände*

Bei Tchibo gibt es ab und an mal Handschuhe für Jogger zu kaufen. Super Material. Schön dünn und trotzdem warm. Für mich das optimale zum Spinfischen im Winter.


----------



## Minimax (14. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Der Thread der kalten Spinnfischerhände*

Stimmt, ists im Stiefel zu eng ist frieren vorprogammiert. Aber mehrere Sockenschichten halten auch warm, daher sind meine Gummistiefel -ungefütterte- glaub 2 nummern größer.
 Unten rein Lammfilzeinlagen, denn die Kälte kommt beim Ansitz von unten.
 Ich zieh dicke Wollsocken ("Stiefelsocken" ausm Armyshop) auf den Fuss, und darüber noch größere dünne Kniestrümpfe. Die "umgekehrte" Reihenfolge hab ich mal als Trick in ner Angelzeitschrift gelesen, so wird Feuchtigkeit durch die Wollsocke vom FUss wegtransportiert und fängt sich in der äußeren (Baumwoll)socke. Und darüber, quasi als Stiefelfutter kommen diese hier: 
http://www.angelsport.de/angelbekle.../il-lago-thermo-faserpelz-socken_0138639.html

 Das klappt eigentlich ganz gut, nur wie oben schon gesagt müssen die Stiefel groß genug für son Schichtpaket sein, sonst wird's kalt oder man kann sich nicht bewegen.
 Beim längeren Ansitz kann manns wie die Eisangler machen
 und die Füsse auf eine Styroporplatte, oder besser und schöner dies hier stellen:
http://thumbs4.picclick.com/d/l400/...ner-Knieschutz-Knieunterlage-Schaumkissen.jpg
 Ist eh praktisch für den halbmobilen Angler.

 Wenn man sitzt kommt natürlich gleich das nächste Problem: logischerweise erfolgt der nächste Kälteeinbruch über die Knie, weil da die Kleidung dann eng anliegt- hat da jemand Erfahrungen oder Tips?

 hg
 Minimax


----------



## Pinocio (14. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Der Thread der kalten Spinnfischerhände*



Minimax schrieb:


> Wenn man sitzt kommt natürlich gleich das nächste Problem: logischerweise erfolgt der nächste Kälteeinbruch über die Knie, weil da die Kleidung dann eng anliegt- hat da jemand Erfahrungen oder Tips?



Langsam wirds aber zimperlich. Fahrt doch mit dem Auto bis an den See und angelt aus dem Auto, bei Standheizung |bigeyes

Wenn man so verfroren ist, sollte man sich denke ich eher Gedanken machen, ob man wirklich ganz gesund ist.
Kalte Finger und Füße, die hat man ab und an, ein wenig Bewegung und normal wirds schon warm.

Vielleicht mal ein wenig abhärten? Nicht so empfindlich sein?
Anderes Hobby suchen?


----------



## Minimax (14. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Der Thread der kalten Spinnfischerhände*



Pinocio schrieb:


> Langsam wirds aber zimperlich.
> [...]
> Wenn man so verfroren ist, sollte man sich denke ich eher Gedanken machen, ob man wirklich ganz gesund ist.
> [...]
> Anderes Hobby suchen?


 
 Du hast recht, ich bin tatsächlich nicht "ganz gesund". 

 Möchte mir aber kein anderes Hobby suchen. Störts dich, wenn am Wasser Menschen sitzen, die nicht so Hart und Fit sind wie offensichtlich Du? Oder wenn wir hier darüber reden? Hättest Du gar was Sinnvolles beizutragen, ausser "abhärten"?


----------



## PirschHirsch (14. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Der Thread der kalten Spinnfischerhände*



> Bei Tchibo gibt es ab und an mal Handschuhe für Jogger zu kaufen. Super  Material. Schön dünn und trotzdem warm. Für mich das optimale zum  Spinfischen im Winter.



Habe grade mal online nach den Tchibo-Teilen gesucht, sehen gar nicht so schlecht aus.

Da gibt es aber verschiedene - welche davon meinst Du genau?

Und: Wie fallen die denn größenmäßig aus? Im Zweifelsfall lieber ne Nummer größer nehmen?


----------



## Seifert (14. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Der Thread der kalten Spinnfischerhände*



banzinator schrieb:


> Wollte mich hier mal antackern. Wie siehts denn am anderen Ende, den Füßen aus. Habt ihr da auch ne Empfehlung, spezielle Socken oder sowas ?


Am besten wäre ein Stiefel mit Innenstiefel ,z.B. aus Filz.
Gibt's u.a. von Kamik -hält mollig warm,auch bei tieferen Minusgraden.


----------



## Pinocio (14. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Der Thread der kalten Spinnfischerhände*



Minimax schrieb:


> Du hast recht, ich bin tatsächlich nicht "ganz gesund".
> 
> Möchte mir aber kein anderes Hobby suchen. Störts dich, wenn am Wasser Menschen sitzen, die nicht so Hart und Fit sind wie offensichtlich Du? Oder wenn wir hier darüber reden? Hättest Du gar was Sinnvolles beizutragen, ausser "abhärten"?



Das tut mir Leid für dich. Angreifen wollt ich dich persönlich nicht, habe nur deine Antwort zitiert, um diese Problem im allgemeinen aufzunehmen.

Ja ich bin offensichtlich sehr hart  steifgefroren vielleicht sogar. 
Es stört mich schon ein wenig wenn Leute dicke Fische fangen wollen, aber keine Opfer dafür bringen wollen, da bin ich ganz offen. 
Habe etwas sinnvolles beigetragen, auch wenn der Weg anscheinend für manche als sehr weit hergeholt zu sein scheint. Entschuldigung, wenn man sich auf den Schlips getreten fühlt.
Es ist auch sehr schön, dass man hier über herangehensweisen redet und Lösungen findet. Meine habe ich weiter vorne erläutert. Das hat übrigens nichts mit Härte zu tun sondern mit einem nachhaltigen Lösungsvorschlag, der nicht darauf beruht die Wärme von außen zu bekommen, d.h. abhängig von äußeren Quellen zu sein, sondern damit seinem Körper die Chance zu geben selbst Wärme zu erzeugen.

Als weiteren Vorschlag möchte ich noch Tee und heiße Suppe in die Runde werfen. Wärmt ebenfalls von innen.
Für die kalten Knie beim Ansitz kannst du dir eine Decke überwerfen oder mal über eine in der Ansitzjagd gebräuchlichen Lodenkotze nachdenken.

Bitte denk aber auch  al darüber nach, den Stoffwechsel in Schwung zu bringen, um von vornherein nicht ganz so schnell zu frieren.
Übrigens aufgrund der Tatsache, dass ich eher schmächtig bin, friere ich schon schnell, jedoch nutze ich die oben genannten Tipps und fahre ganz gut damit


----------



## Minimax (14. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Der Thread der kalten Spinnfischerhände*

Lieber Pinocio,
 hoppla, hatte ganz übersehen dass Du weiter vorne schon was geschrieben hattest, da nehm ich das mit dem fehlenden
 Input natürlich sofort zurück, und danke Dir für die weiteren Tipps.#hHab auch etwas überreagiert. Ja für manche ist Kälte halt ein besonderes Problem, man siehts ja an den vielen verschiedenen Beiträgen wie individuell das Empfinden und die Lösungen sind. Verrät aber auch ein allgemein hohes Interesse an dem Thema. 

 Heissgetränke (Alkfrei) sind natürlich super bzw. Brühe, die
 gibt auch gleich Energie. Kumpel von mir wollt sich son
 schicken Kelly Kettle besorgen- nicht nur produziert der heissen Tee, im Grunde ist der ja auch ein mobiler Miniofen. Hat da jemand schon Erfahrungen mit?

 hg
 Minimax


----------



## Purist (14. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Der Thread der kalten Spinnfischerhände*



Minimax schrieb:


> Heissgetränke (Alkfrei) sind natürlich super bzw. Brühe, die
> gibt auch gleich Energie. Kumpel von mir wollt sich son
> schicken Kelly Kettle besorgen- nicht nur produziert der heissen Tee, im Grunde ist der ja auch ein mobiler Miniofen. Hat da jemand schon Erfahrungen mit?



Den wollte ich mir auch immer zulegen, bin aber jetzt bei einem simplen Holzvergaserofen gelandet. Kostenpunkt 12-14€ via Aliexpress. Vorteil gegenüber dem Kelly: Leicht (ist aus Edelstahl), flexibel und hohe Brennleistung durch die Vergasung des Brennmaterials. Passt in einen kleinen Kochtopf rein, eignet sich zum erhitzen von Wasser genauso wie zum Braten und "Dosenware gepflegt mit Deckel in 3-4min erhitzen".
Wem das mit Holz, Blättern, Heu oder gar Tannenzapfen zu sehr stinkt und raucht, kann ihn auch mit mit Spiritus betreiben.
Einen Vorteil des Kelly Kettle hat er natürlich nicht: Bei Wind braucht man Schutz. Nicht weil er dadurch ausgehen könnte, aber der Topf o.ä. bekommt dadurch weniger Hitze ab als möglich.


----------



## Hechtbär (14. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Der Thread der kalten Spinnfischerhände*

Hat zwar jetzt nicht mit kalte Hände zu tun... Aber ihr seid ja schon beim Warm bleiben im allgemeinen. Wenn ich in der kalten Jahreszeit ansitze, habe ich meist meine Schnittschutzhose vom Sägen an. Hält durch den Schnittschutz echt gut warm. Für die Füsse habe ich eine 4cm starke Syrodurplatte mit, wo die Stiefel drauf passen. 

Beim Spinnfischen habe ich ungern eine zu dicke Jacke an. Dafür habe ich dann in meinem Baer-Rucksack eine 2cm Platte aus vorherigem Material zugeschnitten, die dann den Rücken schön warm hält.

Einfach erfinderisch bleiben! #h#h


----------



## hirschkaefer (14. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Der Thread der kalten Spinnfischerhände*



Hechtbär schrieb:


> Für die Füsse habe ich eine 4cm starke Syrodurplatte mit, wo die Stiefel drauf passen.



auf so Platten (vielleicht etwas dünner) sitzt es sich auch angenehm warm  Man könnte denken, du bist ein erfinderischer Ossi.... #6


----------



## Hechtbär (14. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Der Thread der kalten Spinnfischerhände*

:vik:

Ich bin immer begeistert über die Tüftler und Erfinder aus dem Osten der Republik. Hab schon die tollsten Sachen gesehen. 
Aber auch als Wessi findet (trinkt) man manchmal nen Korn! #h

Und man soll immer mit offene Augen durch die Welt gehen!


----------



## Sammler (20. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Der Thread der kalten Spinnfischerhände*

Hallo,

es gibt eine Möglichkeit von kalten Händen wo der eine oder andere nichts davon ahnt das er davon betroffen ist.
Das sogenannte Raynaud Syndrom, hat vielleicht der eine oder andere ohne das er davon etwas weiß und denkt sich einfach er hat kalte Hände. Es gibt auch verschiedenen Schwertgrade. Je nach schwere helfen keine Handschuhe nicht einmal Lammfell Fäustlinge.
Näße und Kälte, da macht selbst das schönste Hobby keinen Spaß mehr.
Wie gesagt gibt es in verschiedenen schwere Grade, einfach mal Google such Funktion benützen.

Gruß Sammler


----------



## exil-dithschi (20. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Der Thread der kalten Spinnfischerhände*



exil-dithschi schrieb:


> geht mir auch so, kauf meist die von aldi.


heute bei lidl zwei paar abgegriffen. :m
http://www.lidl.de/de/livergy-herren-thermo-strickhandschuhe/p229193


----------



## Purist (20. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Der Thread der kalten Spinnfischerhände*



exil-dithschi schrieb:


> heute bei lidl zwei paar abgegriffen. :m



Hatte ich auch schon im Auge, aber was passiert, wenn die nass werden? Gute Handschuhe habe ich schon, aus Leder. Wenn bei denen Wasser durch die Nähte kommt, war's das jedoch mit dem Kälteschutz.


----------



## Beirun (21. Oktober 2016)

Versucht mal mitm Rauchen aufzuhören, dass löst wahrscheinlich das Problem, und Zig weitere


----------



## Zander Jonny (21. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Der Thread der kalten Spinnfischerhände*

Genau so einen Thread hab ich gesucht :m

Ich will es dieses Jahr mal mit Fäustlingen mit innenhandschuh probieren, befürchte aber das ich trotzdem weiter friere |rolleyes


----------



## Bimmelrudi (21. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Der Thread der kalten Spinnfischerhände*



max.muenkner schrieb:


> Versucht mal mitm Rauchen aufzuhören, dass löst wahrscheinlich das Problem, und Zig weitere



Bin ich sogar überzeugt von das es direkt damit zusammenhängt.
Nur fehlte mir bisher der energische Wille dazu, es sein zu lassen..leider


----------



## Purist (21. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Der Thread der kalten Spinnfischerhände*



max.muenkner schrieb:


> Versucht mal mitm Rauchen aufzuhören



Schon vor längerer Zeit erfolgreich getan, aber mein Blutdruck war schon immer niedrig. Bei Nebel, Temperaturen knapp über dem Gefrierpunkt und noch nassen Spinnfischerbatschen wird's dann eklig und die Hände blau. Ansonsten trage eher Handschuhe, weil meine Pfoten auch noch gerne aufreißen, trotz Handcremes und Co.


----------



## gambinho (21. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Der Thread der kalten Spinnfischerhände*



max.muenkner schrieb:


> Versucht mal mitm Rauchen aufzuhören, dass löst wahrscheinlich das Problem, und Zig weitere


Wurde mir auch geraten.
Bin nun über 1Jahr rauchfrei und mir ist genauso kalt wie vorher auch...


----------



## exil-dithschi (21. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Der Thread der kalten Spinnfischerhände*



Purist schrieb:


> Hatte ich auch schon im Auge, aber was passiert, wenn die nass werden?


da kommen sie natürlich an ihre grenzen.


----------



## DeralteSack (21. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Der Thread der kalten Spinnfischerhände*

Leider gibt es bei unseren örtlichen Tschibo-Läden die Laufhandschuhe nicht.

Wenn jemand welche, würde mich interessieren, wie die Größen ausfallen?|kopfkrat
In OP-Handschuhen habe ich normalerweise 8,5.


----------



## dorschjaeger75 (22. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Der Thread der kalten Spinnfischerhände*

Ich fahre  mit den Pulswärmer von Houdini (Power Wrist Gaiter ) und den Fleece/Neopren Handschuhen von Vision (Polartec Wind Blog) zum Herbst/Winterlichen Watfischen an der Küste sehr gut!
Für mich ist der wichtigste Aspekt gegen kalte Hände, ein warmer Puls und WINDDICHTE Handschuhe.


----------



## Beirun (22. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Der Thread der kalten Spinnfischerhände*

Also ich Trag Montagehandschuhe, und hab 1 paar an, eins zum aufwärmen in der Hosentasche und eins im Auto, Wechsel die immer durch, Problem ist halt, wenn die Hände nass werden, und mit mehreren trocknen die Handschuhe 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## funcarve (2. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Der Thread der kalten Spinnfischerhände*



Tino34 schrieb:


> Sealskinz Handschuhe!!! Halten was sie versprechen.
> Kann ich "wärmstens" empfehlen!



welche würdest du empfehlen (die Auswahl ist riesig)
Einsatzgebiet Nord-Norge im April

hier der Link zu den Sealskinz`s:
http://www.had-land.de/SEALSKINZ-Handschuhe---24.html

Danke und Gruss
funcarve


----------



## Ossipeter (2. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Der Thread der kalten Spinnfischerhände*

Die sind nicht wasserdicht!


----------



## mystyle (2. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Der Thread der kalten Spinnfischerhände*



funcarve schrieb:


> welche würdest du empfehlen (die Auswahl ist riesig)
> Einsatzgebiet Nord-Norge im April
> 
> hier der Link zu den Sealskinz`s:
> ...




das würde mich auch interessieren.

MfG


----------



## funcarve (2. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Der Thread der kalten Spinnfischerhände*



Ossipeter schrieb:


> Die sind nicht wasserdicht!



aber steht doch explizit in den Beschreibungen ???|kopfkrat


----------



## Tino34 (2. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Der Thread der kalten Spinnfischerhände*

Sealskinz Ultraschall grip oder Showa Handschuhe gefüttert


----------



## funcarve (3. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Der Thread der kalten Spinnfischerhände*



Tino34 schrieb:


> Sealskinz Ultraschall grip oder Showa Handschuhe gefüttert



meinst bestimmt die hier:
https://www.amazon.de/Sealskinz-Handschuhe-Ultra-Schwarz-KJ751/dp/B000MVXPPO/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1480757796&sr=8-1&keywords=sealskinz+ultra+grip+glove
Weist du, wie die ausfallen? Hab normal ne 9-10.
Danke und allen einen schönen 2.Advent.
funcarve


----------



## Ossipeter (3. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Der Thread der kalten Spinnfischerhände*

Habe den: Sealskinz Handschuhe DragonEye Gloves, nicht wasserdicht.
Der Kast Gear ist absolut wasserdicht.


----------



## Tino34 (3. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Der Thread der kalten Spinnfischerhände*

Die fallen normal aus.


----------

